# Complaints with new site!



## RJJ (Apr 2, 2010)

To All Members:

In am attempt to relieve some of the pressure on Jeff, Please forward any complaints to me regarding the site.

 My personal email is RJ2085@msn.com

We will do everything possible to help in getting you back on board. I know that change is not always welcomed, but this new program will meet the needs of a growing BB. We have a fine nucleus of members with great insight into the ever changing environment that we work in. Your suggestions and comments are welcome.

Please keep in mind that this site is free! The work and management of it is done outside of the work day. Both of us have very demanding schedules, but we feel the value of exchange of ideas on code issues is paramount to any time or cost ***ociate with this forum. So please comment on this thread or contact me direct.

I have experienced some difficulties myself. It took me more then a dozen attempts to log in. I could have pick up the phone and call my friend up north, but I chose to sit quietly and figure it out. I am sill learning the new features and movement with in the site. However, I will make every attempt to ***ist any and all of you.

RJJ


----------



## JBI (Apr 2, 2010)

I was unable to log on at home last night, and I do still get the error message when I log in here at the office... but the site still does recognize my profile and let me in.

I'll try again over the weekend at home. I think it may have been that I didn't log OFF at work and the new software would not allow access from a second location while still technically logged in at the first?

I'll let you know either way.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you RJJ, I certainly appreciate the effort.  You may not want to post your email, there is an option for users to email you through the board.

One of the reasons this upgrade took place to a new software program is growth.  The old, simple board was very limited and lacked the stability needed for growth.  I am looking into the future to ensure that this board will be available to everyone for free and we are operating on a sound foundation that is properly engineered and has the capability of handling a significantly larger load.

I am not looking for a "thank you" , money or anything else.  I simply believe that in order to elevate our industry into a profession, we need to be able to communicate with each other to bring more consistency to the decision making process.

Please feel free to post a wish list and point out possible issues with the site.  The quote thread was very helpful in pointing out a problem that we are working on.  Feedback is important.


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2010)

John Drobysh

I found if you check the little square box at the bottom of the login screen " remember me" it helps keep you going


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 2, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> _I found if you check the little square box at the bottom of the login screen " remember me" it helps keep you going_


The problem with that is that it only "remembers" the computer on which you checked the box. Check it at the office and you have to log on again at home; and, vice versa.

* * * * * * *

Ooooooo!  nice looking changes in the "quote" area.  Hmmm.  I wonder what's next.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job RJJ.......... unfortunately, I was one of the 200 foks that emailed Jeff in a panic, that has led to his burn-out. After he had to waste time on a response back to me, I was able to go back and figure out what I was doing wrong. I wish I would have been more patient.

Thanks Jeff......(and RJJ)


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 2, 2010)

My thanks to Jeff and others who are working to get the bugs worked out of the new system.  My email about being "banned" had my tongue firmly implanted in cheek.  I knew there must have been a glitch.  It's like when there is a power outage.  You don''t know if it is just your house or thousands.  Should you call the utility or a$$ume others are.  Thanks, again, for implementing the board and trying to get it to work effeciently for the rest of us.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 2, 2010)

JD: I had the same problem! I have two different computers at home and neither let me in. I will work the bugs out of those over the week end.

My laptop is fine and I use it the most.

Remember to make sure your updates and browser are current.

I believe over the next few days we will have the bugs out. Please remember we are learning this as well. Neither of us are IT geeks. We are code geeks!


----------



## Min&Max (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I was one of the dolts that was unable to figure out how to do all the geek squad mumbo jumbo. Jeff, thanks a bunch for getting me back!!!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 2, 2010)

I was logged in and minimized the site opened up another yahoo box and and opened my favorites to this site and was not automatically logged in. I tried to  log in and got an error message. So I suggest everybody that wants to access this site from home this weekend log off before you go home.


----------



## Plans Approver (Apr 2, 2010)

For some reason I can't see attachments.  Is there a setting that I missed?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you see this?


----------



## mueller (Apr 2, 2010)

RJJ & JD    FYI I have logged on with 2 computers simultaneously with no problems.


----------



## Plans Approver (Apr 2, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Can you see this?


Yes, I can see yours. But, I can't see the attached in http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?1228-Backflow-preventer-instead-of-air-gap

Maybe, it's the attachment in the post problem.  I like the new site, no complaints otherwise.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

See it?

;

If I were any closer; it would fall on me.

How about we give Jeff a rest.  We have our BB; and were still together.

Greatfulness is "a good thing".

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2010)

The link for the attachment is wrong,  it is an issue with the poster, not you


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 2, 2010)

View attachment 184


Just testing, his name was Bowinkle


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok, I can put up stuff if necessary.  Sorry for the wasted space below and please feel free to delete JP or AFPE


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm still  having log in issues... from the same location (at home with my laptop).... every time I log out, I have to change my password again to come back in.

I know what I changed my password to last night... I know what I changed it to early this morning... and I know what I changed it to again just this session.

While it is only (generally) me who uses this laptop, I access the internet in a variety of ways (docked at my office, docked at home and sometimes with an aircard)... when it's docked at the office, any of my staff could access my desktop, so I don't know that I want it to automatically remember who I am... Hub could post any number of silly (or really terrific) responses as me..

I'm getting used to the new look of the site... thanks Jeff for holding my hand; I'm not a moron (but I am old..which is why I write down what I changed my password to... so it really isn't me.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Peach: First try marking the remember me box below the log in! It seems that at times it kick you back to the page that says invalid user id. Try proceeding to the main forum and see if you can view and post.

Yesterday I had no problems with multiple log in. From Star Bucks/ wireless: From my sons office/ Hard wired: From the beauty salon/ wireless:ie the parking lot: No wise cracks please. From my main office and another ahj all wireless.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 3, 2010)

Peach,

I had the same problem until I figured out that if I clicked on "What's New" or "Forum"; and, I was in.

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Peach: First try marking the remember me box below the log in! It seems that at times it kick you back to the page that says invalid user id. Try proceeding to the main forum and see if you can view and post.Yesterday I had no problems with multiple log in. From Star Bucks/ wireless: From my sons office/ Hard wired: From the beauty salon/ wireless:ie the parking lot: No wise cracks please. From my main office and another ahj all wireless.


I will try (I'm curious why you were at the beauty salon.. can't improve on perfection, I always say)...  I don't know that I want to say always remember me.. since there are times that my laptop is open for others to use (when I'm in the office)... since my laptop is the only usable machine we have there, right now.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2010)

See this thread:  http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?1444-Log-In-Issues


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 3, 2010)

No complaints here.

Any bugs I am certain wil be worked out in time.

Thanks.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 3, 2010)

never mind


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 3, 2010)

Moderators

Deleted by me. No, deleted by me! Sorry FM. Just wanted to see if this works. jp


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Jeff maybe considers me persona non gratis..

nothing works..

so I get a new password every time..

and I will later, since the doggies need to be walked, so I'm leaving for now..

CU


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2010)

Clear your cookies an use something other than Internet Explorer.  I posted directions, sent emails, provided threads.

If anyone is having trouble at this point logging on then you are doing something wrong or not listening to the directions given.  As far as usability, this site is now 100%.  There is nothing more that we can do for anyone having log in problems.

Clear your cookies, clear your cookies

Use Firefox instead of the crappy Internet Explorer, its free.

Clear your cookies, use Firefox and call me in the morning.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 4, 2010)

Peach: The beauty salons up here seem to all have free wireless access, That's why I am parked outside! Not mush they could do for an old dog like me. If you can't reach Jeff, call me after lunch. I will see if I can walk you through it. He is correct Internet Explorer stinks.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 4, 2010)

View attachment 104


This up-date is too cool. Great features and not bad at all in finding your way around. Thanks Jeff! Just checking the up-load feature. Mr yuk was the first file I came across.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 104


/monthly_2010_04/yukgreybkg..jpg.0d3ebe36d582027341b4cb066df80de1.jpg


----------



## JBI (Apr 5, 2010)

Had a bit of trouble at the office, but managed to get on (that's with Internet Explorer 7). Home was a different story (I E 8). I had to request a new password (selected the 'lost password' button), and have been using it all weekend. And YES, after accepting my log in I do get a message on the screen that looks like I'm not logged in, but when I select 'What's New', it opens with my name at the top of the screen... small glitches that don't matter once you accept them as part of the adventure...


----------



## RJJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Up grade to E8. Fire fox is better. I am think of changing to it my self. I have had a lot of issue with E7 &E8. Also, look for updates and patches they have made a number of corrections. I seem to have trouble with emails from AOL users!

I have had no issues with 4 different computers. One on Verizon, two on comcast and my laptop on a variety of wireless connections.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Well! It would not let me in so I will explore the problem. 4 attemps. I finally got on. May be E8 problem.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why can I not reproduce the problems that some of you are describing?

So far I have logged on multiple times on several computers without any issues whatsoever:

1) My PC @ home

2) My Mac @ home

3) My Laptop @ office

4) My Secretary's Laptop @ office

5 & 6) PC @ 2 different municipalities

7) My Better Half's Mac @ home

8) My Better Half's Laptop @ home

If you are inactive for 15 minutes then you will be automatically logged off


----------



## peach (Apr 5, 2010)

For the 3rd time, I this is Jeff logging in under Peach's account without any problems or issued logging in or posting.  I do not understand why there is an issue here when I can log in each and every time, log out and back in again under this account without any problems yet it does not work for her.  Testing 1,2 3 for the 3rd time.  Thanks,  Jeff (crabby and hungry)


----------



## peach (Apr 5, 2010)

OK, Jeff again logging off and on again without any issues.  Testing 1,2,3,4


----------



## RJJ (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw the email! I will respond in the morning the game is on. I believe it is browser issues.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2010)

When I enter the site; the log-in boxes are on the home page.  I just click on "What's New" and "Welcome, Uncle Bob" shows up; and I'm in.

If it's the Browser, I don't care.  I'm in and I'm happy; but, I'm not changing the Browser that comes with every computer I've ever purchased or used.

I don't even mind using the "go advanced" to get what I want.

The old man is easy.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Apr 6, 2010)

Just so all know, after some initial problems Jeff logged me in, I then changed my password and saved the site in a tab in Firefox, I have never logged out, I click on the tab and am in 24 hours per day, seven days a week, just like on about 70 other tabs, even when my computer is shut off I remain logged in.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 6, 2010)

No problems at home it is Windows 2000 with whatever browser it came with. Logged on 1st try. Now like UB I just click on Forum and I am in. I do not use the user name or log in boxes


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 7, 2010)

Who was the 500th member to sign in? JPRANCH owes them a home cook steak dinner. I believe that was ELK steaks.

I miss seeing who signed today.


----------



## peach (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry to make you crabby and hungry, Jeff... something got fixed (and it wasn't me using a different browser)... but I'm back and happy.. I owe you lunch.  Thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 8, 2010)

500th Member

MT,

From Mule on another thread:



> The best i can tell # 500 was Rio with 1 post.03-31-2010 23:17
> 
> Junior Member
> 
> ...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2010)

I think this has been asked before. I opened up new post and there was about 15 I read one and accidently clicked my back button twice and then there was 2. How can I look up post from the last 24 hours whether i read them or not?

The administrator can also set up the forums so that each thread you read is marked in the database. If this option is set, then new threads (or threads with new posts) will not be marked as read until you have actually read them.

Will this solve my problem? If so please allow this option


----------



## jar546 (Apr 9, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I think this has been asked before. I opened up new post and there was about 15 I read one and accidently clicked my back button twice and then there was 2. How can I look up post from the last 24 hours whether i read them or not?The administrator can also set up the forums so that each thread you read is marked in the database. If this option is set, then new threads (or threads with new posts) will not be marked as read until you have actually read them.
> 
> Will this solve my problem? If so please allow this option


Email me how to do this and walk me through it.


----------

